# Amount/Type of oil



## -Skyline-GTR- (Feb 22, 2010)

So i recently just purchased a 1990 R32 skyline, I needs an oil change, pretty bad, does anyone know the amount of oil, which type of oil as well as filter size? any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

depends on what you are wanting but i have 15w40 royal purple and as for filter the same as a 300zx... have fun changing your filter... the next time i do mine im gonna add a filter relocation kit as the oem placement of the filter is not very nice on the knuckles...

as for amount... well i cant remember... i always buy a case or 2 of oil anyways and i just fill one bottle at a time until i get readings on my dip stick...


----------



## skylinerr34mspec (Mar 19, 2010)

i just fiiled in my rb26 with nismo veruspeed oil, still not sure how much to put in 4- 5 liter? but i felt my car slightly heavy in response after that


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

skylinerr34mspec said:


> i just fiiled in my rb26 with nismo veruspeed oil, still not sure how much to put in 4- 5 liter? but i felt my car slightly heavy in response after that


whats the rating of the oil... might not be the right stuff for you

the owners manual calls for 7.5w40 but in higher temps you should run 15w40...


----------



## skylinerr34mspec (Mar 19, 2010)

*is a 10w-60*

yes im aware about that, but this oil made by nismo, it shouldnt go wrong right? futhermore local ambient temp. here can go up to 40 deg celcius


----------

